# Hope to see you in heaven,Flare.:cry:



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

My betta fish,Flare just died. I was hoping that she would live for another 5 weeks.I don't know 
what happened but I was coming home from work and was going to feed him but she just lied 
there. I thought she was sleeping but when I tapped on the glass,she didn't move. So I buried her. I just hope she's okay in heaven. I'M SO SAD!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> My betta fish,Flare just died. I was hoping that she would live for another 5 weeks.I don't know
> what happened but I was coming home from work and was going to feed him but she just lied
> there. I thought she was sleeping but when I tapped on the glass,she didn't move. So I buried her. I just hope she's okay in heaven. I'M SO SAD!


I am so sorry for your loss...hugs


----------



## sarahbeth1976 (Sep 30, 2011)

It is so hard when they suddenly die. :O(


----------



## nickdolin (Sep 16, 2012)

Sorry for the loss...


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

sarahbeth1976 said:


> It is so hard when they suddenly die. :O(


I know. Flare was my first betta to die.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

AAAAHHHH! *breathing heavily* I dug up Flare! I saw her bones!:shock:


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Whew! that scared the living daylights out of me.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

F...l...a...r...e...


----------



## headerthebettalover (Jan 6, 2012)

im so sorry with your loss 

just remember that i made a betta happy by giving it a home

Just because I'm in a cup, does not mean to pass me up, all day long I sit and stare wishing you would take me there. To your home to set me free, in a tank would mean worlds to me. I'll be your friend and loving pet, buying me wont bring regret. I'm just a Betta can't you see, all I ask is you could too love me - CandiceMM


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Everything comes and dies.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry :'(


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I hope she's doing fine under the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

You have my condolences. :blueworry:


----------

